# Singing Off, Traded In My Ob



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Well it's been a just over a year since I bought my 2011 312BH and I loved it. Especially the outdoor kitchen, (which I do not have on my new RV). I got the bug to upgrade to a Fiver and have done so, but could not stay with any of the Keystone Brands, was hoping to be a SOB.

I want to thank all the moderators and administrator on this site, you are all very help full and I owe a lot of my rookie knowledge to your insight. Thanks so much!!!!

Here is a picture of my new set up, wish me luck. My link


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice!..... wish you the best of luck and many happy camping trips in your new 5ver!!....no need to go anywhere...your still welcome here!


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the wishes, I will continue here, as the Open Range Forum ha very few members being such a new manufacture. They are all very similar units.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Stay on board! While the manufacturer maybe different, the operating systems are very similar....btw, nice wheels on that Superduty!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice looking setup. SOB's are made by more than just Keystone. Stick around!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, that's a great looking combo.








You really had no choice after seeing what they would look like together!!!









Congrats on the new rig! As other's said, Outbackers is a state of mind. Stick around like us other SOB's.


----------

